# I Think Its Time



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

From what I am getting I think it all over for now
JOSH:crying:


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

in cuba maybe, but we got a clipper comming wednesday


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I could not make the pic bigger without it being all fuzzy.:realmad:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Took my hog out for a ride today.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

The lack of snow has given me some time to do some hunting too.
Those squirrels are big down here in CUBA


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

WALKERS;381474 said:


> Took my hog out for a ride today.


LOL Looks more like a hog ridding.

I think that combo needs a CDL.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That is too good Josh!!! Almost fell out of my chair laughing at this!!!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

SYDEN
CHECK OUT THE OHIO THREAD SOMETHING THERE JUST FOR YOU:salute:


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

WALKERS;381481 said:


> The lack of snow has given me some time to do some hunting too.
> Those squirrels are big down here in CUBA


haha thats my new avatar picture on jeepforum


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I have more.
You should get MAIL WED or tomorrow.
JOSH


----------

